
Ask HN: How do you organize your knowledge? - 0xCMP
I&#x27;m starting a blog that is going to focus on one of my biggest hobbies: organizing my information.<p>I believe that the better I can organize what I know and what I&#x27;m still figuring out that I&#x27;ll be able to create better, more creative ideas and that I can stand on the shoulders of my previous self along with all the other information out there I find.<p>I want to know: What do you do to manage the knowledge and ideas you create&#x2F;find&#x2F;discover? How do you like to organize it? How do you use it to help your self understand topics better or create connections between different subjects? Are there any tools out there you recommend?<p>Some tools I&#x27;m aware of (and that I&#x27;d still love to hear about how you use): OrgMode, ZimWiki, MediaWiki, DEVONthink, Markdown + Sync service (e.g. Dropbox or iCloud), nvAlt, Workflowy, Dynalist.io, Evernote, OneNote, and Standard Note
======
bryanph_
Can you give a link to your blog? Would love to read about your take on
knowledge management. I'm currently working on trying to create a personal
knowledge base using a graph-based approach. I wrote a prototype a while back
which is running here: [https://www.geist.fyi/](https://www.geist.fyi/) with
an accompanying blog post [https://hackernoon.com/building-a-open-source-
personal-knowl...](https://hackernoon.com/building-a-open-source-personal-
knowledge-base-45c25f5a4324). I'm currently working on making this into a full
product and am doing a complete overhaul. I'll write more about personal
knowledge management in the future.

~~~
0xCMP
Well I don't have very much, but funny you mention graphs cause it's called
Discovering the Graph.

[https://discoveringthegraph.com](https://discoveringthegraph.com)

I have only written the first post and about page (which probably still need
more editing), but I found it pretty awesome that we're probably not too far
off in ideas of how to organize things.

------
azeirah
I don't use this, but I think you might find this very interesting because you
were talking about starting a blog on organizing information

[http://zettelkasten.de/book/de](http://zettelkasten.de/book/de)

(click around to whatever you might find interesting, most of the site _is_ in
English.)

It's basically exactly that, a blog on organizing information.

Also make sure to check out the garden and the stream

[https://hapgood.us/2015/10/17/the-garden-and-the-stream-a-
te...](https://hapgood.us/2015/10/17/the-garden-and-the-stream-a-
technopastoral/)

~~~
0xCMP
Oh wow, I really liked that Garden and the Stream idea. I only just skimmed
it, but I can see my self doing a very deep dive on that and getting a lot of
clarity on some of the ideas I'm having.

------
howscrewedami
I've got a folder. With .txt files in it. Sometimes, I create subfolders and
put .txt files in them as well.

------
davidcarrington
nvAlt and its cousins sufficed for quite sometime.

More recently, I use Quiver on macOS/iOS (syncing over DropBox). As always,
export capabilities are equally as important as import.

[http://happenapps.com](http://happenapps.com)

------
calcsam
Check out Tiago Forte's PARA system: [https://praxis.fortelabs.co/new-post-
the-p-a-r-a-method-49c7...](https://praxis.fortelabs.co/new-post-the-p-a-r-a-
method-49c73913a544)

It's paywall-gated ($5/month), but totally, totally worth it.

~~~
0xCMP
Thanks, he seems like a good example to model my self off of if I ever get
stuck.

